# How do you structure your pro haunt business?



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a question for all the pro haunters out there. I am currently working on my business plan, and hope to open my first pro haunt next year. I am wondering though, how do you structure your actual business? It seems that for many reasons an S-Corp or an LLC would be a good way to go, but what is working for you?

I know that many also structure themselves as a non profit, which probably also makes a lot of sense, especially for tax purposes and such. I know that business practices are a touchy subject, but if any of you are willing to share your secrets it would be much appreciated. 

Also if you have any suggestions for reading material or resources that would be great too. I'm thinking about purchasing "So You Want To Be A Haunt Entrepreneur," but any other resources you can suggest would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------

